# See thru yoga pants recall



## legalskier (Mar 19, 2013)

Why??

http://www.usnews.com/news/business/articles/2013/03/19/lululemon-recalls-yoga-pants-_-too-revealing


----------



## Geoff (Mar 19, 2013)

This thread is worthless without pix


----------



## marcski (Mar 19, 2013)

I still have yet to see photographic evidence of any see-thru pants!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 19, 2013)

legalskier said:


> Why??
> 
> http://www.usnews.com/news/business/articles/2013/03/19/lululemon-recalls-yoga-pants-_-too-revealing



I don't see any reason for a recall.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 19, 2013)

I think the real question is why it take so long to come out?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 19, 2013)

marcski said:


> I still have yet to see photographic evidence of any see-thru pants!



Agreed.  To apply a famous quote from the U.S. Supreme Court, "I know it when I see it."


----------



## drjeff (Mar 19, 2013)

marcski said:


> I still have yet to see photographic evidence of any see-thru pants!



I'm guessing that's because about 98% of those who were complaining are people you DON'T want too see in see through yoga pants!


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you Geoff - great eye candy!!


----------



## marcski (Mar 19, 2013)

drjeff said:


> I'm guessing that's because about 98% of those who were complaining are people you DON'T want too see in see through yoga pants!



Nothing worse than that, Jeff!!  It's always the pleasantly plump ones that seem to have a preference for the tight fitting clothes...when leaving something to the imagination makes a lot more sense for them.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 19, 2013)

geoff does the lord's work


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2013)

Solid contributions Geoff.

What were we talking about again??


----------



## Glenn (Mar 20, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Solid contributions Geoff.
> 
> What were we talking about again??






> In the end, I think I tried to read too far into this. I kept expecting to find some deep cultural explanation as to _why_ these guys made whole scrolls about farting. But I think it really just boils down to one universal truth: farts are funny.



Something like that....


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Something like that....



:lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Cannonball (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Cannonball (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry, that was just mean.  I think (hope) this is the big issue....


----------



## dmc (Mar 20, 2013)

http://www.girlsinyogapants.com/


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2013)

gmcunni said:


>





Cannonball said:


>



I don't see any problems there.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 20, 2013)

bvibert said:


> I don't see any problems there.



I like to see this on the NYC subway trains.:up::beer::beer::beer:


----------

